# boiling tin cans - death risk



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*boiling tin cans - death wish*

I have been in the habit of throwing unpeirced tin cans into a saucepan of water - usually two on their sides and bringing the pan slowly to the boil
simmering for a while and then opening the cans and eating the food.

This saves on washing up and allows the cooking of two or more ingredients in one saucepan - you also have the pan of hot water left over for doing the washing up with

I put a film up of this technique on the bottom of my website Keep Turning Left and also mentioned this idea on a british yachting forum

the next thing I knew was I got this posting from an illustrious and well respected UK yachting journalist quoting me

'cooking food in the cans - just boil them in the saucepan surrounded by water - they have never yet exploded - let them cool a little - and serve straight from the tin - no washing up'

I'm concerned that you've published this tip twice recently. I agree, boiling a can in a kettle is a good idea but please, please, put a hole in the top first. Water wont get in 'cos the internal pressure is pushing steam out - simple physics. But a school contemporary of mine is probably still recovering from the results of a tin of baked beans blowing up in a pan of boiling water. 
__________________

I sat on the naughty step for a while. Then decided to ask a higher authority

namely the denizens of sailnet to see if I could find anyone -anywhere - who has managed to explode a tin can by immersing it in boiling water. 
Needless to say if you put a tin can on an open fire something like this will happen -

YouTube - Being Stupid 101 - Exploding Tomato Soup Can

but is just boiling them on a single ring on the slug a physical manifestation of my own death wish?

So has anyone witnessed an exploding can - or is this an urban myth/old wives tale?


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Had a crew member put a can of beans on an engine exhaust manifold and it BLEW UP! He spent a week cleaning that engine compartment.

So in other words; It is a very very BAD Idea to heat unopened cans of any sort. It is hazardous to your safety and to the boats.

DON'T DO IT!!!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I think the key is that you are starting with the cans in cold water and slowly raising the temp. If you dropped the cans in a rapidly boiling pot, i think it may be a different story.
Keep in mind that I was a liberal arts major, and my engineering and science background is largely theoretical, and/or self taught, punctuated by loud expletives and mutterings of "well, I won't do THAT again."


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Eventually it could burst, but it will bulge first similar to how Botulism causes the cans to bulge due to gas production. 
But there's no reason to not be careful.
It doesn't need to be fully submerged. You could break the top open with the can opener and fill the pan with enough water to submerge it 3/4's of the way with the can standing vertically in the pan. Your food will heat without any blockbuster movie style explosions and everyone on the internet will be happy.

Exposing it to direct heat will surely cause it to burst. The water prevents that.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

I thought the concern might have come from lead poisoning from the solder in the cans. Early canning, which used lead soldering, ended up killing many crew on polar explorations as they tried to make it through winters. Modern cans don't have that problem. They are engineered to be as light and inexpensive as possible, however, which means explosions could easily result from steam generated by heating them.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Boasun said:


> Had a crew member put a can of beans on an engine exhaust manifold and it BLEW UP! He spent a week cleaning that engine compartment.
> 
> So in other words; It is a very very BAD Idea to heat unopened cans of any sort. It is hazardous to your safety and to the boats.
> 
> DON'T DO IT!!!


thanks for you certainty about cans on exhuast manifolds

but I am putting then into a suacepan of water and bringing to the boil

the contents of the cans cannot get hotter than that of the surrounding water which is bang on boiling point - no higher

can the contents of the cansget above boiling point if the ater around it is at boiling point

discuss - please write on just one side of a peice of paper.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sublime said:


> Eventually it could burst, but it will bulge first similar to how Botulism causes the cans to bulge due to gas production.
> But there's no reason to not be careful.
> It doesn't need to be fully submerged. You could break the top open with the can opener and fill the pan with enough water to submerge it 3/4's of the way with the can standing vertically in the pan. Your food will heat without any blockbuster movie style explosions and everyone on the internet will be happy.
> 
> Exposing it to direct heat will surely cause it to burst. The water prevents that.


making a hole has two downsides

the casns then have to stand upright - this way I can heat two casns on their sides

being on their sides gives a two point conatact - or at worse a single line contact with the bottom of the can.

Also when upright and peirced I find that the conents always oozes a little and the water in the pan - which I want for wshing up will be contaminated.

hang an a moment chaps and a progressive thinker who knows some physics or some food tyechnology or even common US army practice will be along in a moment

have you looked at my film to see how I did it

Dylan


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

paulk said:


> I thought the concern might have come from lead poisoning from the solder in the cans. Early canning, which used lead soldering, ended up killing many crew on polar explorations as they tried to make it through winters. Modern cans don't have that problem. They are engineered to be as light and inexpensive as possible, however, which means explosions could easily result from steam generated by heating them.


It wasn't the lead solder that killed them, but the substandard canning which led to botulism. When the process was first discovered it was thought to be the answer for long term expeditions, but poor quality control led to trouble. The Franklin Expedition is the best known example.


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

In doing this, you need to make sure that the can is always completely covered with water. While the can is submerged in water, it can never be hotter than 212 degrees F (or 100 degrees C) which is the boiling point of water. However, if the can is exposed out of the water, the temperature can increase because the water vapor rising off the water can have a temperature higher than boiling water. This can cause the can to superheat and explode.

The technique of boiling a can in water is safe IF and only if the can stays completely submerged.

This is commonly used to make caramel by boiling sweetened condensed milk in the can. Here is an explanation of that How to Make Caramel from Sweetened Condensed Milk: 11 steps - wikiHow


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yesss - the first person who knows has turned up

although I am not sure about needing to completley cover it

I have never sone this can the vapour in the saucepan be hotter than 100 c

if so by how much - enough to make the contents of the can boil?

I would be asmazed but I do not know

is there a free thinking scientist out there?


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

I enjoy Mythbusters - so in that spirit, why don't you experiment - in the yard, away from danger,using a camp burner or similar with a tin can in it (Xmas obligations prevent me from trying it for you - I know, poor excuse..)

When I was younger and more foolish, on an expedition in the outback, we occasionally heated up canned food in the camp fire. You keep your distance, and pull the can out (using a long stick) to cool slightly when you see it bulging. I worked well - as I recall we lost one can, which did not explode dramatically but did burst and set a stream of super-hot contents >1'. *IF* that happened in a saucepan, and in an enclosed environment such as a boat, it would sure make a mess and could injure somebody (burns, as opposed to shrapnel).


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

Heating up a gas tight (air tight) container too hot is not a good plan. The pasteurization process does this but only to 140F (I think). Heating to 212F/100C may cause an issue, but I am not sure. It depends on the contents of the can, how much air is in the can, and how strong the can is.

By placing them in a pan of boiling water you are taking a good precaution to limit the temperature. However, if you leave them in the water too long you may get enough conduction heat from the pan to the can to raise the temp higher.

Also, starting off in cold water will not make a difference. You are just adding energy more slowly.
________
Live sex webshows


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

dylanwinter1 said:


> Yesss - the first person who knows has turned up
> 
> although I am not sure about needing to completley cover it
> 
> ...


Actually, I am a fulltime, freelance science writer. My background is in biology and chemistry.

Here is a link that describes what happens as water is heated. Yes, you can superheat a can if it is exposed to air because of the steam and insufficient volume of water that is keeping the can at a constant temperature.

Heating and Cooling Curves


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Ive done this hundreds of time

the american army has done it - probably millions of times.

certainly putting the cans in the fire is a dozy thing to do - see the film at the top of the thread from you tube - 

then watch my film at the bottom of my front page 

see the sailing myth buster in action

I love it when people think that I do dangerous things

I love it even more when they are utterly convinced that I deserve to die from my foolishness for not listening to them

but I am afraid my friends bursting tin cans by immersing them in boiling water is taking on the appearance of a deeply held urban myth and old wives tale

but come - we are scientific men

will one not step forwards with an authoritatve version of the physics that goes on when a tin can is boiled?


Yours 

Dylan


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Allanbc said:


> Actually, I am a fulltime, freelance science writer. My background is in biology and chemistry.
> 
> Here is a link that describes what happens as water is heated. Yes, you can superheat a can if it is exposed to air because of the steam and insufficient volume of water that is keeping the can at a constant temperature.
> 
> Heating and Cooling Curves


How about if the lid is off the siacepan - or set on so as to allow the steam to escape

I would never bother with a fast rolling boil - just the gentle ssimmering seems to do the job.

The US army, as I understand, used to have camp kicthens with giant boilers the size of oil barrles - they would put 50 cans of tinned beef in a string net and drop it into the boiling water for 60 minutes

using your total immersion method - sdo what yiou say appears to be in line with the US army

the man who told me said he had never seen a failure and had dealt with thousands and thousnds of can this way

Dylan


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

dylanwinter1 said:


> How about if the lid is off the siacepan - or set on so as to allow the steam to escape
> 
> I would never bother with a fast rolling boil - just the gentle ssimmering seems to do the job.
> 
> ...


The temperature of the water in a fast rolling boil or a gentle boil is the same. The temperature of the water cannot exceed 212 degrees F or 100 degrees C. (You can exploit the colligative properties of water by adding a solute and increase the boiling point but that is beyond the scope of the question.)

As long as the can is immersed completely in water, it will not become hotter than the boiling water. If exposed to air while in boiling water. It can absorb more heat from conduction from the pan or convection from the steam, even in an uncovered pan.

Using this technique is not horribly dangerous as long as you do the following: make sure the cans are always covered with water and make sure they are not left on the burner so long that they become exposed.

Personally, I think this is an irresponsible way to heat cans. I personally wouldn't do it unless I was making caramel from sweetened condensed milk. I have actually done this a number of times. However, I always watch it very closely. All it takes is getting distracted and not paying attention which can lead to a problem.

If you want to cook like this on your boat, I won't tell you not to. However, I would not allow this to be done on my boat.


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

Has anyone done a test yet? Get one of those outdoor "pot boilers" (we use 'em in these parts for steaming crabs; I used to use one for making beer), set up a safety barricade around it, put a couple of cans into a pot of water, fire the beastie up and watch it for a while.

My first thought on this was would the can get hotter than the boiling water from being in direct contact with the bottom of the pan. Then I thought of the old "boil water in a paper cup" trick and figured it wouldn't. Then I wondered what if the contents of the can had a boiling point less than 100C? Salty soups, what temp do they boil at?

Then I figured aw heck, just run the test. Give it a "Mythbusters" mystique. Test soups, stews, etc. See if you can get 'em to explode. If you can't, then the myth is "busted"!


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

jaschrumpf said:


> Has anyone done a test yet? Get one of those outdoor "pot boilers" (we use 'em in these parts for steaming crabs; I used to use one for making beer), set up a safety barricade around it, put a couple of cans into a pot of water, fire the beastie up and watch it for a while.
> 
> My first thought on this was would the can get hotter than the boiling water from being in direct contact with the bottom of the pan. Then I thought of the old "boil water in a paper cup" trick and figured it wouldn't. Then I wondered what if the contents of the can had a boiling point less than 100C? Salty soups, what temp do they boil at?
> 
> Then I figured aw heck, just run the test. Give it a "Mythbusters" mystique. Test soups, stews, etc. See if you can get 'em to explode. If you can't, then the myth is "busted"!


Its been done millions of times

I do it all the time

the myth is busted

salt and sugar raise the boiling point of the contents of the can

ditto fats

putting them on their side reduces the contact points with the bottom of the can

a round surface on a flat one instead of a flat surface on a flat one.

Impres your friends with your devil may car attitude towrds such seemingly dangerous food preparation techniques

they will think you to be either very brave or foolhardy

but every mean you cook will prove that you are neither

It works for me and the US army

I am confident that another expert will be along soon

Dylan


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

Okay heres the deal. water boils at 212 degrees but for every pound of pressure that is added to the container you can increase the temp by 3 degrees before the water boils. This means that as long as there is pressre in the can it will not boil inside if it is 212 degrees. this is the principal that pressuer cookers use to quickly cook food IE the water inside is hotter than boiling because it is under pressure. if you put the can directly on an open fire it will build pressure until the can bursts, keep in mind that the contents will be hotter than boiling when it blows out all over the place

Mitch


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

Mitchbrown

the science messiah has arrived

I knew one would turn up soon

now we are talking

intelligent free thinkers have started to turn up and the knee jerkers are being outnumbered

of course its safe - the cans are filled and sealed and then brought up to high temperatures in the factory - they are packed with salty, sugary. fatty food - many are autoclaved.

So my answer is

do it

you will not die

you do not need safety goggles

of course if you hear of an English sailor who died in an unfortunate accident involving high velocity food

then you can tell my wife you told me so

Any more free thinkers prepared to apply themselves to this subject rather than the normal - the scout master told me not to do it so I am not going to....

If you want to watch me getting away with this death defying practice then you could watch the film -

but if you are of a nervous disposition please make sure you are wearing safety glasses while watching and are standing at least five feet away and slightly to one side of your computer screen just in case it goes wrong



Dylan


----------



## jackytdunaway (Sep 11, 2006)

This seems like more trouble that it is worth. if you want to use the water for cleanng later just use a double boiler. That way you can stir the contents and take it out when it is ready and not just play roulette with the cooking time. you still have the water in the bottom untouched by food that you can use to clean with.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

jackytdunaway said:


> This seems like more trouble that it is worth. if you want to use the water for cleanng later just use a double boiler. That way you can stir the contents and take it out when it is ready and not just play roulette with the cooking time. you still have the water in the bottom untouched by food that you can use to clean with.


18 foot boat - one kettle, one frying pan , one saucepan

20,000 miles


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

I'm with you Dylan.

What I used to do when I was younger and less prone to listening to advice, was to dent the can, then in the fire. When the dent 'popped' out, out came the can.

This principle should work as well in boiling water, assuming the 100 C will 'pop' the dent out? As the resident boffin explained, the pressure induced by boiling water would not rupture the seam and so may not even pop out a dent.

This is all assuming the quality assurance methods in the production of the can were adhered to. If, not, then, you may be finding ravioli for months to come, in the headlining (yours and the boats). 

All jokes aside, a metho stove in a british summer could not heat up a kettle to boiling until you've sailed your 20000nm!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

dylanwinter1 said:


> Ive done this hundreds of time
> 
> the american army has done it - probably millions of times.
> 
> ...


Dylan, dude, i enjoy your work, I enjoy your presence here and elsewhere- you bring a whole bunch of value to the table. I just paypaled you a Fiver. Frankly, I think you are the best entertainment to come out of the YooKay that isn't hosted by Clarkson, Hammond and May. So, respectfully, I ask you to pump your brakes and give yourself a 'tude check. You're coming really close to being an expletive usually reserved for SeaRay owners. 
You asked a question. you got answers. Some were not the answers you wanted to hear, some were inaccurate, but all were given with one goal in mind, helping a fellow sailor who wanted help.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

dylanwinter1 said:


> making a hole has two downsides
> 
> the casns then have to stand upright - this way I can heat two casns on their sides
> 
> ...


Do whatever you want, I don't care. You seemed concerned with how others view the way you make your meals.

Personally, I don't put a hole in the can. I put them in water on just enough heat that the water will boil. Once the water boils, I pull it out and enjoy a warm meal.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*apologies*



bljones said:


> Dylan, dude, i enjoy your work, I enjoy your presence here and elsewhere- you bring a whole bunch of value to the table. I just paypaled you a Fiver. Frankly, I think you are the best entertainment to come out of the YooKay that isn't hosted by Clarkson, Hammond and May. So, respectfully, I ask you to pump your brakes and give yourself a 'tude check. You're coming really close to being an expletive usually reserved for SeaRay owners.
> You asked a question. you got answers. Some were not the answers you wanted to hear, some were inaccurate, but all were given with one goal in mind, helping a fellow sailor who wanted help.


thanks for words that are both kind and uncomfortable.

I will ease up

First response was pretty forthright

yet also wrong

and in upper case

I responded

eventually a few other people came in with the science and the facts

I guess as a rule I try to avoid offering advice unless I know a few facts

must work on my diplomatic skills

I did think that it is a prettty useful, and it turns out, completely safe technique that many sailors would benifit from knowing about.

Sorry

back to colour balancing and editing films about the rivers and estuaries of Britain

Dylan

I am always


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*spot on*



Sublime said:


> Do whatever you want, I don't care. You seemed concerned with how others view the way you make your meals.
> 
> Personally, I don't put a hole in the can. I put them in water on just enough heat that the water will boil. Once the water boils, I pull it out and enjoy a warm meal.


exactly right - works for both of us

still attempting to find an example of a can failing when using this technique

I think it is a safe and sensible procedure

I guess others need to make their own judgements.

D


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

No argument, the Brits are pros at boiling food......


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*state run boarding school*

boiled cabbage was the chefs piece de resistance

to smell it was to eat it

Dylan


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

Dylan,

I also enjoy your posts greatly. I did not take offense to any of your comments, just chuckled out loud occassionally.

Keep up the good work. I now have a new method to employ while cooking on the quick and easy.

Cheers, Bill


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

montenido said:


> Dylan,
> 
> I also enjoy your posts greatly. I did not take offense to any of your comments, just chuckled out loud occassionally.
> 
> ...


I hate offending people

never mean to cause offense - unless its in voice overs of planing mobos owners being twassocks

and I really do apologise to anyone I upset

I guess what really stung was being favourably compared to Clarkson et al.

I am going to the boat tommorrow to attempt to film the Wells Bar knots (birds) .

I will return a changed person.

Dylan


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

This sounds a like a page from the Darwin awards, you really have to hate washing dishes a lot to risk flesh piercing shrapnel or blunt force trauma from flying Chef Boy ardee macaroni o's.
For me the real concern (long term mind you) would be ingesting heated BPEs from the can lining, a possible hazard that makes old fashioned lead poisoning seem quaint.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

excellent point - well expressed

despite the number of poeple who have read posts on this subject still no reported can failures.

Plastics are a concern - although I was told that as they have already been autoclaved at well over boiling point a few minutes at under boiling point is not going to shift any volatiles that had not already been dislodged in the initial heating in the cannery.

as for washing up - this sort of food tends to be a winter indulgence - I can stand and stretch and spread out to be creative when I can have the hatch open and also use the cockpit for food preparation and workihng surfaces.

The slug is a small ugly boat. I am a keen winter sailor here in the UK

YouTube - winter sailing on the Ore keepturningleft.co.uk

- the days are sublime - low light, bird life is astonishing, no mobos - but the evenings can be a bit long.

slow cooking a few cans gives me an opportunity to keep the gas on for longer - (with the hatch open a crack} and this technique also allows me to make a three element meal from one pan without winding up with a grey mush. I have just the one burner.

Beef stew, boiled potatoes and sweetcorn or peas - all separate until they hit the stomach.

I really think the risk of explosion is infinitessimilay small

especially now that I know that experince and science are in alignment

Dylan

PS

speaking of darwin....

450,000 people have watched my short docco about starlings

YouTube - starlings on Otmoor

compared to 13 million who have watched my equally short docco on big trucks

YouTube - Big Trucks in the Canadian West

dunno what that says about humans


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Geeze, 4 pages on this? I'd simply lower the water level slightly until it's just below the top of the can and punch a hole in it. Done and Done.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Geeze, 4 pages on this? I'd simply lower the water level slightly until it's just below the top of the can and punch a hole in it. Done and Done.


pan too small - so they poke out the top - get a load of vapour into an already damp boat

if the water is too high the cans try to float with the bubbles forming underneath them - they tip over

the peirced cans always ooze a bit as the contents expand a tiny bit

the water is no longer clean

and- you know - tinned chicken curry tastes even better hot from the unsealed can

nine out of ten darwin award nominees can't be wrong

Dylan

Ps - it is amazing what grabs people. But for me - as a one time can piercer - this information was a revelation - not in the biblical sense you understand


----------



## FDR14127 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I don't know about this process, but I do remember Christmas eve at my best friend's house as a lad. His mother graduated from a prestigious girls school in Flemington NJ as an art major. She followed the directions on the SS Pierce plumb pudding and it was bubbling merrily along during the main course. All at once there was a substantial explosion from the kitchen. Her unusually taciturn husband was heard to remark, 'there goes dessert.'


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Personally I'd never accept advice from someone who makes anything from condensed milk and uses words like colligative. 

Interesting side note .... or not ... Australian butchers don't sell pies ... Canada ? USA ? 

Now..one presumes a butchers pie is superior to a Freys Bentos but you have been known to eat them DW ? Do you heat an FB in an open or closed tin ? 

Now to the case at hand ... ignoring all this scientific claptrap ... I'm with StAnna ... I can only imagine with mounting horror just how long it would take to find that last piece of untinned beef stew if the sucker did blow ... 

The thought does occur...the UK yachting scribe who initially took you to task ... how old ? It's not beyond the possibility that he experienced a boom boom after heating up a rusty old relic from the bilges in 1945. These things die hard. 

Was any of this helpful ? 

I may not be a scientific jesus but I am most certainly fuzzy. 

ps - I'd also be pretty pissed with someone who compared me to Clarkson. 

Memo to all...if you havn't watched the Starlings video, do so. Hey, if you havn't watched all of the the Voyage of the Four Knot Snot Box , shame on you. 

To the left .... slowwww ... sail !!


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Pie danger*



tdw said:


> Personally I'd never accept advice from someone who makes anything from condensed milk and uses words like colligative.
> 
> Interesting side note .... or not ... Australian butchers don't sell pies ... Canada ? USA ?
> 
> ...


any foole no that FB pies need toasting on top so that they rise to thre occasion

I demonstrate the technique using a camp toaster, and an upturned suacepan

the same as the one that I used to cook the cans in

Bum - now there is no reason at all to watch any of the films

I must say though, as you point out, there is more to ktl than huate cuisine

I am not concerned about the highly unlikely event of a can blowing - but I always wear full life-jacket and safety gear because I am concerned about being run down by a passing fishing boat while sleeping on my mooring.

At the mment it is a mooring where the slug is only afloat for half the tide

but then I am worries about a tractor running us over

these things can happen

Dylan

Ps thanks for liking the starlings


----------



## thejimmy (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Dylan,

I enjoy reading the posts on this site but felt inclined to join for the first time after reading this because i am able to help.

I am a Power Engineer, so i work with boilers and pressure systems and in my opinion took a couple to many semesters of thermodynamics.

It is true that pure water open to atmospheric pressure can not reach a temperature above 100 degrees C. Water will stay at 100 degrees C until it is completely turned into steam. The steam rising from the water is wet steam which means it is a mixture of water and steam and that is why you can see it. Since it too is still in phase change it is only 100 degrees C as well. Now a fire or Exhaust manifold are usually above 100 degrees C and worst of all you dont know what the temperature actually is, proving to be a bad place for a can and is why this is a bad idea. Also, liquids cannot be compressed but they will expand or contract with temperature change so the contents do not have to boil to create more pressure, it happens minutely with every temperature degree increase.

Tin cans which are actually now made out of aluminum have corrugated sides to prevent rupture from denting. this means that the walls of the can are able to expand inward or outward before they rupture. i assume that you havnt even seen this happen or else you probably would have stopped boiling cans already.

In conclusion, you always know the temperature of boiling water, and tin cans are pretty tough. I would continue to place them on there sides to limit the amount of contact with the bottom of the pan and make sure the water never comes close to completely evaporating which would expose directly to the heat of the burner which would bring it above 100 degrees C.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*absolutely Perfect*

Jimmy,

succinct and beautifully explained.

thanks for intervening.

One poster told us that I had to cover the cans otherwaisde the steam above the cans could be above boiling point.

when I questioned this I was told that he was a qualified scientist and a journalist as well.

As a simple engineer with nothing more than a humble qualification in agricultural engineering I had assumed that the temperature above the cans in the steam would not be above boiling point.

But I was prepared to stand corrected and make sure my cans were completely immersed in future because the well of my ignorance is almost bottomless.

However, following your advice I shall continue to use just a couple of inches of water in the bottom of the pan and slowly and gently bring to the boil.

I would like to apologise to anyone I upset by disbeleiving them - even when they were a bit wrong

.

One problem with using the cans upright is that unless you simmer them for a long time you often get cold spots - when the cans are on the side you can roll them over.

although on their sides the steam seems to envelop the can and heat it all round. The steam condenses on the lid of the pan and trickles back down around the cans

Just out of interest, are there any can peircers out there who are still following this thread who are prepared to take a walk on the wild side.

Or are you still frightened that the cans will explode?

Wombat?



thejimmy said:


> Hi Dylan,
> 
> I enjoy reading the posts on this site but felt inclined to join for the first time after reading this because i am able to help.
> 
> ...


----------



## thejimmy (Dec 12, 2010)

Dylan,

You are correct in assuming that the steam is the same temperature as the boiling point. In order for steam to rise 1 degree above the boiling temperature it has to be 100% evaporated. We call this superheated steam. The thing is though that you are unable to see super heated steam (sometimes a scary problem in industry). So if you can see the steam it is only at boiling temperature. guaranteed.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Late to this discussion, but as a fellow Power Engineer I'm going to back up 'the jimmy'

There's no way to superheat the steam that issues from a saucepan on a stove top. All the water has to convert first, then the _contained _steam reheated beyond saturation temp.

Also, the heat will generate some internal pressure in the can, which will prevent the water within the can from changing to steam at 100C - if the water in the can did in fact vaporize, the pressure increase due to the drastic expansion of the water/steam conversion (approx 1600 times!) would very likely rupture the can. (Google "bleve" for fun)

But this technique would, in my mind, require close monitoring to avoid losing the protection of the stable water temperature... and I'm still not sure I'd be doing it.


----------



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

OK, now that all questions have been answered, i will query the OP: why the heck are you eating crappy canned food when your whole journey is within yards of land?!? All that extra sodium will get you eventually my friend.

Are there no good pubs/restaurants/chippies anywhere near any inlet or river bank in the UK? ;-)


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Dylan,
I'm going down to the boat tomorrow and have me a can of dinty moore stew, or maybe a can of wolfe brand chili heating it up using your method. I might put the stove up near the bow and sit well aft while heating is going on or maybe vice versa. Actually now that I think of it, there is a very ugly derelict next to me and I may just put the stove in his cockpit and watch what happens. Too bad it won't kill two birds with one stove!
John
ps: I don't think you ever said how long it takes to heat through a #2 can.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

i posted somewhere a while back about canning and if i remember you had to raise the pressure to 15 psi to obtain the 235 deg needed to kill botcholisum spores so stands to reason if you are just heating a can in an open pot of hot water you will never reach the 15 psi that the cans were prepaired at and i doubt would wait untill the contents are at the 212 deg temp of the water (ever boiled eggs in the shell they dont break and they are considerably more suceptable to breaking and fracture than a modern tin can ) (and here in the usa the cans are still made with tin not aluminum)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Master of the Snot Box, now hear this ...

If you don't mind. I am not just any foole, ye olde hacke youe ....

Of course there is still a reason to watch the fillums ... that FB piece was filmic magic ... David Attenborough eat you heart out ... oh dear, well hopefully being compared to DA (wildlife doc maker not the Oz cruciverbalist) is not offensive to ye ....

Now its good to see you take undue precaution against errant fishers and the odd tractor. Speaking for myself and my good lady wife we have long favoured the installion of lifelines in the forward cabin to guard against mishap. We clip on to my nipple rings but thats another thread and as with cruciverbalists does not concern us here.

Now as for qualified scientists and journalists .... psshaw ... I managed to use cruciverbalist two times , no wait , three times in the same post. Aforementioned QS&J could barely stutter out a single colligative. Scientist indeed ... no wonder every second wireless talk back jockey understands climate science is without factual basis ... science psshaw ... give me unthinking mass hysteria anytime.

Science 1 - Unqualified Foole 3 ... and as you can see it was an away game so double points to me .... hooray hooray ...

Sorry must go now, my muvva is calling me in for milk and bikkies ....



dylanwinter1 said:


> any foole no that FB pies need toasting on top so that they rise to thre occasion
> 
> I demonstrate the technique using a camp toaster, and an upturned suacepan
> 
> ...


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*easy answers*



Kiltmadoc said:


> OK, now that all questions have been answered, i will query the OP: why the heck are you eating crappy canned food when your whole journey is within yards of land?!? All that extra sodium will get you eventually my friend.
> 
> Are there no good pubs/restaurants/chippies anywhere near any inlet or river bank in the UK? ;-)


there are loads of good restaurants - all far too priicy for me. I am a freelance cameraman with two kids at university. the sailing is an indulgence so I cut every conceivable corner. Eating out can really run away with the money.

I do a lot of winter sailing - who wants to employ a cameraman in the winter when the weather is rubbish. I spend most evenings with the boat stuffed up bird infested creeks attempting to get close enought to get some shots I can sell - the starlings have earned me around £5,000 - been used in tcv commercials, a feature film, uncounted wildlife specials. I have even seen an in-house cameraman talking to the presenter on screen about the efforts he went to to the starling shots - over the interview they ran my material

classic.

The nights are long. In the summer when sailing I do oproper cookery - I have spsce in the cockpit. Can boiling is for troglodyte sailing. Here is dark from 4.30 in the afternoon until about 7.30 in the morning.

I agree - all the extra sodium will get me - although as science rather than fable, will tell you - it also stops the cans from exploding.

I am sure that the drive to the boat or arsing around on the foredeck not attached to the boat while sailing single handed is much more likely to get me

but if I were risk averse I would not be sailing around this island ina **** little boat

Dylan


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*excellent*



ccriders said:


> Dylan,
> I'm going down to the boat tomorrow and have me a can of dinty moore stew, or maybe a can of wolfe brand chili heating it up using your method. I might put the stove up near the bow and sit well aft while heating is going on or maybe vice versa. Actually now that I think of it, there is a very ugly derelict next to me and I may just put the stove in his cockpit and watch what happens. Too bad it won't kill two birds with one stove!
> John
> ps: I don't think you ever said how long it takes to heat through a #2 can.


science 1 old wives 0

live dangerously

imagine how impressed and alarmed your friends will be when you tell them you are just going to throw a couple of cans of soup in the pan and you do just that

the old wives will be jumping out of the boat

you can laugh in the face of almost certain death by exploding cans,

I tell you what - if the can blows I will give you a lifetime subscription for free to ktl. It will last until you, or I, drop off our perches.

I just start from cold on a low heat and let the thing come slowly to the boil

couple of inches of water in the bottom of the pan.

- usually I turn it off to save gas and then after a while bring it to the boil one more time. On the boat there is loads of time.

Whemn it really works well is when two of you are on the boat and you want different soup - no probs.

when you open it there might be a tiny spurt as ther pressure is released when first insert the can opener - never been injured myself - but if you then put the safety gloves and goggles on then your friends will be so impressed at your devil may car attitude.

Dylan


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

pv=nRT
the wiki:
Ideal gas law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Multihullgirl said:


> pv=nRT
> the wiki:
> Ideal gas law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Of course, this doesn't account for liquids boiling into gases under pressure.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

sailingdog said:


> Of course, this doesn't account for liquids boiling into gases under pressure.


I retract my initial sarcasm, and instead offer the cite:

"Applications to thermodynamics processes

The table below essentially simplifies the ideal gas equation for a particular processes, thus making this equation easier to solve using numerical methods.
A thermodynamic process is defined as a system that moves from state 1 to state 2, where the state number is denoted by subscript. As shown in the first column of the table, basic thermodynamic processes are defined such that one of the gas properties (p, V, T, or S) is constant throughout the process.
For a given thermodynamics process, in order to specify the extent of a particular process, one of the properties ratios (listed under the column labeled "known ratio") must be specified (either directly or indirectly). Also, the property for which the ratio is known must be distinct from the property held constant in the previous column (otherwise the ratio would be unity, and not enough information would be available to simplify the gas law equation).
In the final three columns, the properties (p, V, or T) at state 2 can be calculated from the properties at state 1 using the equations listed.
process	Constant	Known ratio	p2	V2	T2
Isobaric process	
Pressure
V2/V1
p2 = p1	V2 = V1(V2/V1)	T2 = T1(V2/V1)
T2/T1
p2 = p1	V2 = V1(T2/T1)	T2 = T1(T2/T1)
Isochoric process	
Volume
p2/p1
p2 = p1(p2/p1)	V2 = V1	T2 = T1(p2/p1)
T2/T1
p2 = p1(T2/T1)	V2 = V1	T2 = T1(T2/T1)
Isothermal process	
Temperature 
p2/p1
p2 = p1(p2/p1)	V2 = V1/(p2/p1)	T2 = T1
V2/V1
p2 = p1/(V2/V1)	V2 = V1(V2/V1)	T2 = T1
Isentropic process
(Reversible adiabatic process)	
Entropy[a]
p2/p1
p2 = p1(p2/p1)	V2 = V1(p2/p1)−1/γ	T2 = T1(p2/p1)(γ − 1)/γ
V2/V1
p2 = p1(V2/V1)−γ	V2 = V1(V2/V1)	T2 = T1(V2/V1)(1 − γ)
T2/T1
p2 = p1(T2/T1)γ/(γ − 1)	V2 = V1(T2/T1)1/(1 − γ)	T2 = T1(T2/T1)
^ a. In an isentropic process, system entropy (S) is constant. Under these conditions, p1V1γ = p2V2γ, where γ is defined as the heat capacity ratio, which is constant for an ideal gas. The value used for γ is typically 1.4 for diatomic gases like nitrogen (N2) and oxygen (O2), (and air, which is 99% diatomic). Also γ is typically 1.6 for monatomic gases like the noble gases helium (He), and argon (Ar). In internal combustion engines γ varies between 1.35 and 1.15, depending on constitution gases and temperature.
[edit]"


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

Dylan, sounds like you need to chill a bit. There is really no need to insult people because you don't agree with them. Keep looking for answers until you find one YOU agree with and then call it quits if you want. Keep boiling your cans and having your hot meals with water to clean up if that makes you happy. If you are smart, you will following the warnings in this thread and you won't have problems.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Worry about exploding cans...BPEs...you are really missing the most salient point in reheating food. Is the internal temperature of the food you are reheating must reacha minimum 165 degrees in a perscribed time. By placing the can in boiling water or by whatever means you are not insuring the basic of most food safety rules which is critical to killing microorganisms. When reheasting foods it is best to stir them so the heat is evenly distributed. By not controlling the temperature of the food product you are heatingmay cause the various componenets of the food to "break". Many sauces made with a milk protein will "break" when heated to to high a temperature. 

The specious argument of if its good enough for the army therefore good enough for me is ridiculous. You have the proper facilities to heat it up correctlly.

If I ever caught any of the cooks I employed heating up canned tomato sauce or product by this method to avoid cleaning a pot I would retrain or dismiss him. In addition most cans are now made of an alloy which if you heat a tomato or any acidic product in will leech some of the metal into the sauce giving it a greenish tint.

I prefer not to eat substandard food whether it is substandard because of lack of attention to good ingredients or it is substandard because of improper cooking methods. I would recommend to others they DO NOT FOLLOW THIS EXAMPLE you have given us.

Dave


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that whether the contents of the can get heated properly has a lot to do with the size and shape of the can. A 24 oz. Dinty Moore Beef Stew can would take a lot of heating to get the interior contents to the 165˚ point, since it is a pretty fat, deep can... where the smaller 15 oz. can would heat a lot more quickly....


----------



## rhumbunctious (Nov 18, 2010)

As an alternative to boiling cans, you could try my method, which is to use a disposable foil casserole container (see attached image).

A 5dl size holds one typical can's contents and it heats nicely on my Origo spirit stove. I eat out of the container and then just throw it away.

No cleanup, and no use of water (if you don't need it).


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*very, very sorry*



Allanbc said:


> Dylan, sounds like you need to chill a bit. There is really no need to insult people because you don't agree with them. Keep looking for answers until you find one YOU agree with and then call it quits if you want. Keep boiling your cans and having your hot meals with water to clean up if that makes you happy. If you are smart, you will following the warnings in this thread and you won't have problems.


I think I am quite chill,

But...

I guess its appreciating the difference between fact and belief.

First responder put me on the naughty step with upper case - do not do this its dangerous

- its not

not a single person has yet come forward with first or even second hand experiences of cans exploding by being immersed in boiling water.

next chap told me he could assure me that the temperature above the water could reach above boiling point and could therefore explode the cans unless you completely immersed the can.

When I expressed my surprise at his facts - he told me that as a scientist and a journalist he knew better than I.

Jimmy then came forward as a man who knows - as opposed to believes - and explained why this was not true.

Perhaps it would be a better world if we allowed long held beleifs to hold sway over facts.

I myself am not entirely sure that this is sensible way to procede.

I just wanted to share a small and little known fact with other small boat sailors - some of whom have clearly found it to be a useful tip. Of course for the big boat people with 100 gallon tanks, hot and cold pumped water then maybe washing up is no problem. For me in the 18 foot slug when sailin gin the winter it a pain in the proverbial.

if you think cans can explode when boiled this way, or that sterile food in a can is able to suddenly start growing bad bacteria and that I am going to kill myself ... well clearly nothing I, nor Jimmy nor the other posters can say to persuade true beleivers otherwise.

In a way that is why this is such a fascinating subject. People find it very hard to shake things out of their heads that they have held as true for so many years.

Just trying to spread the news that cans will not explode when boiled.

There are a few equally true bits of information in my films - but I would guess that they would not be your cup of tea.

I sincerly apologise

Dylan


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Will have to see about the BPA in the can liner


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

Multihullgirl said:


> I retract my initial sarcasm, and instead offer the cite:
> 
> "Applications to thermodynamics processes
> 
> ...


So exactly how does the ideal gas law relate to boiling liquids?


----------



## Allanbc (Apr 19, 2007)

dylanwinter1 said:


> I think I am quite chill,


Then why do you so adamantly disagree with others and even list them out in your post?

Go boil your cans and not worry.


----------



## Gust14882 (Nov 30, 2010)

Heating canned foods causes the contents to expand in volumn, creating pressure inside the can. If the hole is not big enough to vent off the increased pressure, the can will explode ...water or no water to surround it. If the hole gets plugged during heating by bits of food, watch out!

An exploding can becomes a high velocity missle capable of traveling hundreds of yards. The contents becomes "rocket exhaust" and sprays everywhere. NOT something I'd want to happen inside my boat.

Also, most canned foods have BPA's in the can's lining. This chemical is hazardous to your health even at low concentrations. Heating the can only releases more into your food.

BEEN THERE, DONE THAT ...though not on a boat Thank God!


----------



## Dfok (Apr 11, 2010)

I suspect we remain two peoples separated by a common language, with a bit of internet nonsense thrown in - all caps, emoticons, etc. Winks, nods, smirks, sarcasm and hyperbole work way better in a warm pub over a few pints of well.....anything.
This has been entertaining, I'm sure the intention from the start, so thanks Dylan for getting my mind off the snow and ice for a bit. No reason to apologize that I detect.
I know from experience there is no reasoning with a Brit set in their ways; a guy who sails the English coast in winter is just a seasonal variation on the "mad dogs and Englishmen out in the midday sun" in colonial Indja. 
Sailing in winter, going the wrong way around, boiling food in tins all fall under British eccentricity in my book. 
What is truly crazy is eating canned curry!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Ignorance is bliss. Food in a can is not sterile. Some organisms grow in the anerobic envisronment (botulinus for one). Spores from most organisms will survive the evacuation process, but not the heat.

SD you are correct about not only the shape of the container, but the density of the food to be heated will also affect the time.

Again I repeat why eat food not made with the freshest of ingrediaents or prepared in an inferior way when not necessary. I guess some people like putting garbage down their throats.

No wonder there are very few accomplished English chefs. There dont have to be. No call for it. Just throw your meal in boiling water...can and all.

Dave


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*sterility fo canned food*



chef2sail said:


> Ignorance is bliss. Food in a can is not sterile. Some organisms grow in the anerobic envisronment (botulinus for one). Spores from most organisms will survive the evacuation process, but not the heat.
> 
> SD you are correct about not only the shape of the container, but the density of the food to be heated will also affect the time.
> 
> ...


Canned Food : Shelf Life - Food Reference Cooks Tips

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterilization_(microbiology)

however, you are a professional so I am sure you are correct about the lack of sterility of canned food

although perhaps some-one would like to give us some more context on this the intersting subject of the sterility or otherwise of canned food.

And

I would never seek to defend English cuisine - and have not said anything about taste - merely about the convenience and apparent safety of this idea.

I first heard of this idea from another English small boat sailor Charles Stock

Charles Stock & Shoal Waters

he also uses a pea stick as a low tech echo sounder - as do I now as the muddy waters of the east coast can produce some weird and confusing readings on most echosounders.

may I also commend winter sailing in the Uk to you

it can be awfully good fun

if you do watch the film I think that you will see that I am quite a chill person

YouTube - winter sailing on the Ore keepturningleft.co.uk

Thanks for contributing to this thread

Dylan


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*BPAs*



tommays said:


> Will have to see about the BPA in the can liner


My ignorance of BPAs is legion

however, as I understand it the autoclaving does shift volatiles out fo the plastic liner and into the food.

Raising the tmperature to just below boiling point might shift some more - but not many

of course I am a crass, ugly, crooked toothed, jowly, Englishman from a culture that is known around the world for its bad food.

I would never seek to advise anyone anywhere on the finer points of cuisine.

I also sail a small rubbish little boat

However, I am a better cameraman than I am a cook

and I really, really love sailing

YouTube - Keep Turning Left - around Britain in a small boat

Dylan


----------



## glmark (May 14, 2010)

One consideration that I haven't seen mentioned is that by definition "boiling" is the temperature that turns water into steam. If you heat the can to "boiling" you would have steam; except that the can, being tight, creates pressure which raises the temperature at which water turns to steam. Release the pressure (open the can) and you magically, tragically have steam! Who wants to take a chance on a really, really bad burn???. Just poke a hole!
FYI when vegetables are canned, they are put raw into the can, then the can is immersed in a giant pressure cooker which keeps the pressure on the outside of the can equal to the pressure inside of the can. It takes a long time before the temp and pressure comes down to ambient.


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

You sound like Michael Caine.


----------



## ffiill (Jul 15, 2010)

bljones said:


> It wasn't the lead solder that killed them, but the substandard canning which led to botulism. When the process was first discovered it was thought to be the answer for long term expeditions, but poor quality control led to trouble. The Franklin Expedition is the best known example.


Thought that when they recovered those frozen bodies from the Franklin Expedition PMs showed that they had high levels of lead in their bodies?
Of course had they like Nansen;Admunsen and others chosen to live of the land like the Innuit they may have survived.Equally if the officers hadnt had central heated steam radiators in their cabins they might have been more prepared to walk out-who knows.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*perhaps*



glmark said:


> One consideration that I haven't seen mentioned is that by definition "boiling" is the temperature that turns water into steam. If you heat the can to "boiling" you would have steam; except that the can, being tight, creates pressure which raises the temperature at which water turns to steam. Release the pressure (open the can) and you magically, tragically have steam! Who wants to take a chance on a really, really bad burn???. Just poke a hole!
> FYI when vegetables are canned, they are put raw into the can, then the can is immersed in a giant pressure cooker which keeps the pressure on the outside of the can equal to the pressure inside of the can. It takes a long time before the temp and pressure comes down to ambient.


but the stuff in the can does not get to boiling point

see posts above

if you watch the film - please wear both goggles and safety gloves when you do watch it - you will see that there is some small release of pressure

but its not steam - its not above boiling point

of course you can always wait a a few moments for it to cool

feel free to use your own skill and judgment on this part of the processs

Dylan

Ps in the films, as well as some very bad and dangerous cooking practices you can also some quite nice boats

YouTube - Keep Turning Left 2009 season - well worth watching


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*oh fank yoo*



Sublime said:


> You sound like Michael Caine.


you are a ferry noice man.

after one of my radio programmes the Glasgow herald wrote about

'winters wining semi-suburban Essex drone'

so I prefer you comparison

better than the Clarkson one way back up this thread

Dylan


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> Ignorance is bliss. Food in a can is not sterile. Some organisms grow in the anerobic envisronment (botulinus for one). Spores from most organisms will survive the evacuation process, but not the heat.
> 
> SD you are correct about not only the shape of the container, but the density of the food to be heated will also affect the time.
> 
> ...


Speaking as a Chef - and an English (well 'British' really) one, I find your remarks distasteful.

Your earlier comments about achieving an internal temperature of 165 F are not quite accurate. If you are at all familiar with the very popular method of preparing food called sous vide you will know that cooking temperatures can be considerably lower than 165 F (131F) and still kill the clostridium botulinum.

The idea of re-heating food to 165F is based on the fact that the food being re-heated might be contaminated (by aerobic or anaerobic organisms) whereas food that has been canned correctly has been pasteurized (i.e. organisms killed) and hermetically sealed, so the risk of FBI (food borne illness) is low (unless you re-heat the contents of an opened can)

I found it odd that you would disparage English chefs yet make no bones about the fact that in your kitchen you use tomato sauce from a can - not make it from scratch. Amazing what some people throw down their throat...

As a professional, and attempting to come off as an expert, one would expect more accuracy with regards to spelling (especially the spelling of technical terms) and a lot more courtesy regarding colleagues.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

glmark said:


> One consideration that I haven't seen mentioned is that by definition "boiling" is the temperature that turns water into steam. If you heat the can to "boiling" you would have steam; except that the can, being tight, creates pressure which raises the temperature at which water turns to steam. Release the pressure (open the can) and you magically, tragically have steam! Who wants to take a chance on a really, really bad burn???. Just poke a hole!


This is true... if there's a significant water component to the contents of the can (and you get it hot enough), releasing the pressure (ie when you open it) will cause that water to turn to steam instantaneously. This can cause a steam burn to someone opening the can. Another thing to be aware of.... Of course this assumes that you actually do heat the internal contents beyond 100C/212F - unlikely in the scenario being discussed.


----------



## Kiltmadoc (Nov 10, 2009)

dylanwinter1 said:


> ...of course I am a crass, ugly, crooked toothed, jowly, Englishman from a culture that is known around the world for its bad food.
> 
> I would never seek to advise anyone anywhere on the finer points of cuisine.
> 
> ...


Dylan, I admire your spunk/pluck and determination. I sincerely hope that you get an audience with the queen when this is all over; since i doubt that anyone else will have done what you have done by the end. There might be others who have participated in the 'round Great Britain race, but no one has explored the coastline as much as you have.

Now, as for your statement about crap British cooking, I think Mr Gordon Ramsay might have a bit of a snit if he were to hear that. British cooking has come a long way over the years.

keep sailing and keep the algae-covered side down!


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*thanks for your excellent points*



Faster said:


> This is true... if there's a significant water component to the contents of the can (and you get it hot enough), releasing the pressure (ie when you open it) will cause that water to turn to steam instantaneously. This can cause a steam burn to someone opening the can. Another thing to be aware of.... Of course this assumes that you actually do heat the internal contents beyond 100C/212F - unlikely in the scenario being discussed.


as you say

although, as I understand it, it is impossible to boil the contents, in the scenario being discussed - unless someone has discovered some new way of breaking the laws of thermodynamics

but I am probably wrong - yet again - and am an ignorant giner haired brit

I do so hope I have covered every base when it comes to self deprecation -

although I am sure there are more to come.

Dylan

PS here is me in my Gordon Ramsey mode - being slightly unchill

I was preparing my evening meal of duck a la orange, freshly picked petit pois peas in choux pastry parcels and greek salad

I was a bit discombobulated when this happened

beware - some use of partially beeped profanities in this very short clip

YouTube - %^&*$£"!


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Something about cooking and/or eating out of soup cans seems gross for some reason.

Like brushing your teeth in the shower. Ok I _guess_, but...


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

Dylan 

You may remember earlier in this thread i described how water under pressure requires 3 degrees of temp increase for each pound of pressure for the water inside to boil. so a can with 15 psi could be heated to 257 degrees before it boils, okay this is impossible to do by putting i into boiling water. but if you heated the can to 257 degrees over an open flame it would turn to steam when opened with quite a violent blast of steam. Here's an example, back in the 60's they figured out that they could make the internal combustion engine run more efficiently at higher temps. They started using pressure caps on the radiators so the liquid inside could be hotter than 212 degrees without the radiator boiling over. and this is why when you try to open a radiator cap in a modern car the thing will boil over violently as the pressure is released. you may have seen this happen. But once again this could not really happen in your cooking senerio since your putting the can into boiling water at 212 degrees. And its my opinion that even if you left the can in long enough for it to get to 212 degrees inside it would cool enough before you could get it out of the water and open it that it probalby wouldn't boil over. for an example think of how fast a pot stops boiling when you turn the stove off. in a few seconds ususlly in my experience.

Mitch


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Oddsbodkins chaps .... the master of the four knot snot box is sailing his fozen vomit in the middle of a British winter ... he's not just chill, he's trucking freezing his bollocks off.

What a bunch of daft twassocks some of you can be.

One does find it somewhat amusing to read a Septic giving a Pom a hard time about cooking. Whoa mama ... pot ... kettle ... thou be overly dark ...

Reality is good British cuisine is just that, as is good American. Both otoh are more than capable of dishing up the utterly vile. I know cos I'm Australian. We have the best and worst of all possible worlds.

Anywho, fair suck of the sauce bottle youse guys ... the Winter man came here to discuss exploding v non exploding sealed cylindrical ripple sided metallic containers containing edible substances. How edible may be debateable but is off topic, it is the boom boom factor we are exploring.

So do try and keep to the subject at hand .... oh ... look .... a bunny rabbit ...






Winter ... Sir ... Twassock ... Pronounced ... Twarssock ... I'd have though it more ... Twossock ... what say ye man ? hmm ... I wonder if the OED will be of assistance ... ??


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

chrisncate said:


> Something about cooking and/or eating out of soup cans seems gross for some reason.
> 
> Like brushing your teeth in the shower. Ok I _guess_, but...


oh dear ... I'd agree with you if you'd mentioned farting under the bedclothes but toothypeg brushing in the shower ? I'm not sure I see a problem with that ... presuming of course we are flying solo ... could get messy when sharing ... the shower not the toothbrush ...

Now once again in defense of young Dylan ... he didn't mention eating out of the tin ... cooking yes but that does seem the lesser of the stated evils.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Alright, who bought the fuzzball a thesaurus?


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

If he was EATING out of the cans that would solve this whole dilemma because the purpose of not opening and/or piercing the cans is to retain pristine water for washing up...
Now, there's a solution. Forgo cooking and utensils entirely and just go straight-up Mad Max- eat it cold, right out of the tin. Perfectly safe and no washing up.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*wombat - very nice man*

thanks for your words Wombat - whoever you are.

You certainly know how to sling words around.

Most uplifting on the day that google adsense disabled the account on both my website and my youtube space blowing a £1500 a month hole in my family finances

actually £1500 a month were my family finances

"Hello,

After reviewing our records, we've determined that your AdSense account
poses a risk of generating invalid activity. Because we have a
responsibility to protect our AdWords advertisers from inflated costs due to
invalid activity, we've found it necessary to disable your AdSense account.
Your outstanding balance and Google's share of the revenue will both be
fully refunded to the affected advertisers.

Yours sincerely,

adsense team"

no humans involved in the process at all - sacked by computer.

so....on a tough day this has been a most entertaining thread.

I am would like to apologise for the third time for upsetting people when I failed to take their word as gospel about the dangers of cans exploding when boiled and the lack of sterile conditions inside cans.

I thought the vituperation was most wonderful

Thanks chaps - and thanks also for the PMs

lovely

Dylan



tdw said:


> Oddsbodkins chaps .... the master of the four knot snot box is sailing his fozen vomit in the middle of a British winter ... he's not just chill, he's trucking freezing his bollocks off.
> 
> What a bunch of daft twassocks some of you can be.
> 
> ...


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I send the Campbell Soup Company the following email. Will let you know what the can manufacture says. Due to liability issues I doubt if I will get a clear answer but I'll post the reply:

_Is it safe to heat a unopened sealed can in a pan of boiling water?_
_ I typically leave the can on its side so it rolls and heats evenly._

_ I put the can in the water when the water is room temperature and heat the water to boiling._
_ I make sure I have at least a couple inches of water in the pan at all times so the temperature does not get over boiling._
_ I only leave the can in the boiling water a couple minutes._
_ I wait a few seconds after removing the can from the water before opening can._
_ This is a very convenient process especially when camping._
_ Is my process safe from a can integrity point of view._
_ Is my process safe from a chemical contamination point of view._​


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> Anywho, fair suck of the sauce bottle youse guys ... the Winter man came here to discuss exploding v non exploding sealed cylindrical ripple sided metallic containers containing edible substances. How edible may be debateable but is off topic, it is the boom boom factor we are exploring.
> 
> So do try and keep to the subject at hand .... oh ... look .... a bunny rabbit ...


FWIW (I might as well chuck this in here now), I'm happy to testify that putting an un-opened can in someone else's campfire without being spotted is a highly entertaining thing for an irresponsible teenager to do on a cold winter's night.

The can of choice for us at the time were those small (grenade-sized) baked-bean tins - partly because they were cheap to buy, could be heated and eaten ourselves if hungry and sprayed any victims sitting too close to the fire with little round balls of mush without being hot enough to burn the skin...

Average time from insertion to explosion was 2-3 minutes - which gave plenty of time to get away. My best all-time effort actually shifted a burning log and put the fire out! We found the tin the next day - by complete fluke it had split neatly down the seam and flattened right out and one end was missing completely.

Of course, I wouldn't do it now... I'm much too grown up!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Figures.... young Victorian scrote matures from blowing up baked bean tins and turns to wooden boats .... 

hey .. thanks for the card ... 



Hartley18 said:


> FWIW (I might as well chuck this in here now), I'm happy to testify that putting an un-opened can in someone else's campfire without being spotted is a highly entertaining thing for an irresponsible teenager to do on a cold winter's night.
> 
> The can of choice for us at the time were those small (grenade-sized) baked-bean tins - partly because they were cheap to buy, could be heated and eaten ourselves if hungry and sprayed any victims sitting too close to the fire with little round balls of mush without being hot enough to burn the skin...
> 
> ...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Hartley18 said:


> FWIW (I might as well chuck this in here now), I'm happy to testify that putting an un-opened can in someone else's campfire ... is a highly entertaining thing for an irresponsible teenager to do....
> 
> Average time from insertion to explosion was 2-3 minutes
> 
> Of course, I wouldn't do it now... I'm much too grown up!


They have pills for that, y'know.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

If the foul mouthed super ego TV Chef Gordon Ramsey is your best chef you can come up with in England.....that is proof enough of your standing in the culinary world even just comparing to the other great chefs from other European countries. The land of boiled beef and steak and kidney pie ranks lowest in the universe.

Seems like Raseys ego and inability to listen to others opinions with more expertise than his runs parallel with the poster of the thread.

Like your queen would say to her subjects....My audience with you is now terminated.....send to the ignore heap.

Dave


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> If the foul mouthed super ego TV Chef Gordon Ramsey is your best chef you can come up with in England.....that is proof enough of your standing in the culinary world even just comparing to the other great chefs from other European countries. The land of boiled beef and steak and kidney pie ranks lowest in the universe.
> 
> Seems like Raseys ego and inability to listen to others opinions with more expertise than his runs parallel with the poster of the thread.
> 
> ...


    Dave, you really have let yourself down here.

This thread has been very entertaining, thanks Dylan haha   
And thanks for your videos, love what you are doing!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

chef2sail said:


> If the foul mouthed super ego TV Chef Gordon Ramsey is your best chef you can come up with in England.....that is proof enough of your standing in the culinary world even just comparing to the other great chefs from other European countries. The land of boiled beef and steak and kidney pie ranks lowest in the universe.
> 
> Seems like Raseys ego and inability to listen to others opinions with more expertise than his runs parallel with the poster of the thread.
> 
> ...


What a load of old bollocks.

If the foul mouthed etc etc is the best etc etc ...... well, no, he isn't, so thats your argument out the window.

Oh yes, and its steak and kidney pudding not pie. Yes there is a steak and kidney pie but the traditional dish is a pudding. What's more if you have never eaten it, don't knock it until you have.

Wow ... everyone's sense of humour seems to have deserted them this week. Must be the Xmas spirit ... bah humbug ... go the Grinch.

Anybody who genuinely believes that British cuisine is the lowest in the universe simply does not know what they are talking about. Try a Deep Fried Mars Bar, then tell me their food is rubbish ? The defence rests M'Lud.

ps - The Michelin Guide has Japan, France, Germany and Italy boasting the highest number of Michelin starred restaurants followed by Iberia (Portugal + Spain) and Great Britain + Ireland.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just curious...how many of the Michelin-starred restaurants in GB and Ireland are of English cuisine??? 




tdw said:


> The Michelin Guide has Japan, France, Germany and Italy boasting the highest number of Michelin starred restaurants followed by Iberia (Portugal + Spain) and Great Britain + Ireland.


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

?? how did we get from tin cans to cuisine ??

Here we call Gordon Ramsey show the "beep show" lol

Fun vids OP !


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

HDChopper said:


> ?? how did we get from tin cans to cuisine ??
> 
> Here we call Gordon Ramsey show the "beep show" lol
> 
> Fun vids OP !


my whoops, I meant to add "now get back to the cans ya bums" at the end of my previous post.

Maybe we'll rename KTL "The Voyage of the Canned".

Hey Dog, in all seriousness, lots of them. Of course like so many international cuisines British has been influenced by outside sauces (sorry) but there is a sense of a resurgent pride in local produce, local ingredients and Britain has some of the best of both.

Of course one could ask of the USA , just how many of your recipes are really of American origin ? Bugger all most likely.

Now get back to it ....


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

TDW only the lowest of the English classes call the traditional steak and kidney pudding. The Le cordon Bleu in France and The CIA and Johnson and Wales in America both recognize and teach the steak and kidney pie as a traditional staple of English cuisine in the culinary curriculums.

So how many of the Worlds 520 or so Master Chefs are of British Origin. 11. Even though the sun set on the British Empire about 234 years ago when the Colonies broke free and forged ahead, the sun never ever rose on English Cuisine in terms of being a definable popular distinct addition to culinary menus. That is not to say there are not many fine English, Irish British, and Austrailian Chefs or dishes. There are many in fact. As far as decernable cuisines, the French, the Spanish, Italian, German, Thai, Indian, Chinese, Japanese and many others have far more advanced and sophisticated recipes. 

The resurgence of fresh local sustainable produce is a trend in all cuisines today. America depends on very little imports to furnish exciting and new ingredients in its foods and dishes. The bredth of this country allows for an extemely diverse amount of crops from pineapples to mangos, wheats and grains, as well as abundant seafood, crustaceans, and livestock. Certainly Britian cannot boast of such advantages in the tiny country spaning only a few temperate zones.

In terms of American Cusine, this country has only had its distinct identitiy for over 200 years and is just over the last 40 developed and is recognized for distinct American Cusines, ranging from Creole, Tex Mex, Pacific Rim, Californian. Already in 200 years American California, oregon abd ewashington State wines have taken over many of the top spots for medals in world competitions. 

Your knowledge of culinary apppears to be only what you emotionally feel and guess or maybe look up on Wikapedia/ Google or may experience on television or read in a cookbook. Try not to be an expert and have made up knowledge of a field you know very little about.

Leave the real judge of culinary talents to professionals who have the ability to discern foods with a true pallet and appreciation for fine food and the ingredients which go into it as well as spend their careers trying to improve it.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*very interesting Chef*



chef2sail said:


> Your knowledge of culinary apppears to be only what you emotionally feel and guess or maybe look up on Wikapedia/ Google or may experience on television or read in a cookbook. Try not to be an expert and have made up knowledge of a field you know very little about..


Chef2Sail
"Ignorance is bliss. Food in a can is not sterile. Some organisms grow in the anerobic envisronment (botulinus for one). Spores from most organisms will survive the evacuation process, but not the heat."

Canned Food : Shelf Life - Food Reference Cooks Tips

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sterilization_(microbiology

what can I say....

I know nothing of pots and kettles and their relative colours

Chef2Sail

"only the lowest of the English classes call the traditional steak and kidney pudding. "

but I can say that as a proud low cast pom from a council flat in London and a state run boarding school - when my mum told me she was going to cook steak and kidney pudding, I would have been a bit surprised to see a steak and kidney pie come out of the oven.

Some poms might ask their mums "what's for pudding" - and they would be enquiring about afters or the second course or the sweet course.

However, I know very little of cuisine, and clearly little of low class culinary idiom in the UK.

So I bow you your undoubted knowledge and authority of the subject.

Dylan

This is where I cook on the boat....

YouTube - unfeasable -keepturningleft.co.uk

and thanks to G Burton and HD chopper

This thread has been very entertaining, thanks Dylan haha 
And thanks for your videos, love what you are doing!

Fun vids OP !

thanks boys - now take a look at the website - not for cooking tips obviously - the sad thing is that I go to my boat for reasons other than eating - bit weird - but thata pom for you.


----------



## dillybar (Nov 10, 2009)

Don't mind Dave, he comes from a land where they eat millions of something called a " Double Down sandwich". 

Your going to think I'm joking, but hear me out. 

Okay, ready... it consists of bacon and some kind of processed cheese sandwiched between two large slabs of battered and deep fried chicken paste.

The local custom is to eat it in your car, then sit back panting while your arteries harden!

You Brits can't compete with a gastronomical masterpiece like that.

BTW love the Videos of your travels. Great perspective on ports we would not normally see.

Cheers


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*thanks*



dillybar said:


> Don't mind Dave, he comes from a land where they eat millions of something called a " Double Down sandwich".
> 
> Your going to think I'm joking, but hear me out.
> 
> ...


ducks back.... water

Been a freelance hack for 30 years - very thick......

skinned.

But I do generally aim for truthfulness. Always a good thing to do in journalism by and large.

thanks for liking the films. 650 sailors from around the world currently travelling with me on the slug. Amazingly, thanks to digits, there is room for a few more.

the adsense thing has been a bit of blow....

but

Been a freelance hack for 30 years - very thick......

now where was I before the welcome distraction of this thread

Dylan


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

chef2sail said:


> TDW only the lowest of the English classes call the traditional steak and kidney pudding. The Le cordon Bleu in France and The CIA and Johnson and Wales in America both recognize and teach the steak and kidney pie as a traditional staple of English cuisine in the culinary curriculums.
> 
> So how many of the Worlds 520 or so Master Chefs are of British Origin. 11. Even though the sun set on the British Empire about 234 years ago when the Colonies broke free and forged ahead, the sun never ever rose on English Cuisine in terms of being a definable popular distinct addition to culinary menus. That is not to say there are not many fine English, Irish British, and Austrailian Chefs or dishes. There are many in fact. As far as decernable cuisines, the French, the Spanish, Italian, German, Thai, Indian, Chinese, Japanese and many others have far more advanced and sophisticated recipes.
> 
> ...


If you are discussing foods with a true "pallet", then I can only assume you are discussing the muffins from Costco... a fine American contribution to gastronomy, brought to you by the "bigger- is- always- better -in -everything-including-steaks,-buffets-and-well,-everything" school of cuisine.

You don't write your own menu, right?

This post hauled your food-snob ass directly from the town of offended posters to complete doucheland, without even a stopover in SD/Smackdaddy Hissyfitville.

To make a long story short, it's palate. "Pallet" is what you get your ingredients delivered on. Also, a convenient place to store your ego. A dictionary, however, takes up much less space, and doesn't cost a lot.

What a jerk.


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

"SD/Smackdaddy Hissyfitville."

Bahahahahahahaa I love that one !


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*good thread - next subject - running with scizzors*



HDChopper said:


> "SD/Smackdaddy Hissyfitville."
> 
> Bahahahahahahaa I love that one !


do you think the above subject would generate so much heat - and may I say - light as well.

It has got some people a bit steamed up for some reason.

Being wrong is part of my daily routine -I live in an all female house

- right down to the dog


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Heheheheheee No wonder you are turning left all the time


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

*summing up*

This thread has everything. Exploding cans, myth-busters, great winter sailing video, great video of a boat aground, birds, culinary debate, pontification, irony, literature, and more.

A must read.

Thanks for the entertainment on a cold winter day in NEW England


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Dave,

You may recall from postings on the Chesapeake Bay Eats thread that I'm pretty picky about what I eat (mostly).

That said, in my experience over the last 30 years things culinary in the UK have improved tremendously over the days of boiling the heck out of everything until it is a uniform shade of tan.

I'm certainly out of my professional depth defining cuisine and shan't try. I will say that the _cooking_ is almost uniformly better. It's hard to find BAD chicken tikka masala in any pub in England. I can't say the same for a burger or chicken breast in the US (albeit larger country). Any English pub I've eaten in over the last four or five years would quickly bubble to the top in Annapolis, just as an example. *grin*


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> TDW only the lowest of the English classes call the traditional steak and kidney pudding. The Le cordon Bleu in France and The CIA and Johnson and Wales in America both recognize and teach the steak and kidney pie as a traditional staple of English cuisine in the culinary curriculums.


So because some foreign (to Great Britain) schools incorrectly label a traditional British dish in their curricula the Mums of the entire populace of Britain - and her Dominions - are wrong? What gall!



chef2sail said:


> So how many of the Worlds 520 or so Master Chefs are of British Origin. 11.


So what? How many great chefs have their 'Masters'? The cost of getting that qualification is prohibitive. The culinary world in general gets no benefit whatsoever from anyone having this designation. The Master Chef qualification is only an asset to the person who has it or to the company (frequently a school) who employs them so that they can use it as for marketing purposes.



chef2sail said:


> Even though the sun set on the British Empire about 234 years ago when the Colonies broke free and forged ahead, the sun never ever rose on English Cuisine in terms of being a definable popular distinct addition to culinary menus.


As a result of the existence of the British Empire, the cuisine of Britain became one of the first cosmopolitan cuisines i.e. utilizing ingredients, methods and styles from many countries - including the Americas e.g. potatoes, maize etc.



chef2sail said:


> That is not to say there are not many fine English, Irish British, and Austrailian Chefs or dishes. There are many in fact. As far as decernable cuisines, the French, the Spanish, Italian, German, Thai, Indian, Chinese, Japanese and many others have far more advanced and sophisticated recipes.


How kind of you to give we colonials our props... However the remainder of your diatribe in this quote displays incredible ignorance and lack of respect for the art (and science) of food preparation. Each culture has many unique styles of preparing and presenting food. This, combined with the availability of distinct ingredients, is what makes every cuisine rich.

I have no idea what you mean by 'sophisticated recipes'. Some of the best dishes are the most simple. I prepared a Muskox Carpaccio that was simply raw muskox tenderloin, sliced very thinly, and drizzled with fresh hemp oil. Not a very sophisticated dish to be sure, but, given my guests' responses, a very effective one. A French chappy who you may have heard of, by the name of Auguste Escoffier, had a famous saying about food and food preparation: "_Faites simple_!" (look it up!)

Some of the worst food I have eaten has been in France - the Gastronomical Mecca. And some of the best food I have enjoyed has been in Britain. Go figure.



chef2sail said:


> The resurgence of fresh local sustainable produce is a trend in all cuisines today. America depends on very little imports to furnish exciting and new ingredients in its foods and dishes. The bredth of this country allows for an extemely diverse amount of crops from pineapples to mangos, wheats and grains, as well as abundant seafood, crustaceans, and livestock. Certainly Britian cannot boast of such advantages in the tiny country spaning only a few temperate zones.


Well, you are almost right on this one. The trend today is very much to use locally produced and sustainable foods. This is the premise of the 'Slow Food Movement' that started in Italy.

But please enlighten me: where do the pineapples and mangoes grow in New England?

The concepts of 'local' and 'regional' do not mean 'National' - unless you live in a very small country. The generally accepted guideline for 'local' is 100 miles (Hence the Hundred-mile Diet). In fact, one Chef I know - in the Niagara region of Southern Ontario, would only use ingredients that he was able to source on a bicycle ride from his kitchen. I never asked him where he got his coffee from....

Britain certainly has its challenges geographically, but that does not prevent the production of a variety of world-class ingredients. Their dairy products are absolutely the best in the world (slight prejudice on my part).

One wouldn't deny that Scandinavia has a distinct cuisine, albeit consisting of open-faced sandwiches, pickled fish and reindeer, yet those countries have far fewer indiginous ingredients than Britain.



chef2sail said:


> In terms of American Cusine, this country has only had its distinct identitiy for over 200 years and is just over the last 40 developed and is recognized for distinct American Cusines, ranging from Creole, Tex Mex, Pacific Rim, Californian. Already in 200 years American California, oregon abd ewashington State wines have taken over many of the top spots for medals in world competitions.


There is no question that the United States has a huge variety of incredible regional cuisines. As I have discussed earlier this is a function of ingredient availability as well as the cultural (indigenous and immigrant) makeup of the region. This is no less true for Great Britain.



chef2sail said:


> Your knowledge of culinary apppears to be only what you emotionally feel and guess or maybe look up on Wikapedia/ Google or may experience on television or read in a cookbook. Try not to be an expert and have made up knowledge of a field you know very little about.
> 
> Leave the real judge of culinary talents to professionals who have the ability to discern foods with a true pallet and appreciation for fine food and the ingredients which go into it as well as spend their careers trying to improve it.


As a culinary professional myself - 20 years on the line (from behind the stoves to Executive Chef of a variety of Hotels), and being a culinary professor (and coordinator) of a well respected culinary program at a local college - I am saddened by your posts in this thread.

Rather than taking the opportunity to use your experience to enhance others' learning, you decided to play the stereotypical, ranting Chef. Makes for entertaining television, but in the real world it is tedious.

I really wonder about the quality of training that your brigade receives. Your obvious prejudices and ignorance must rub off on them.

Based on the care with which you put together these ramblings, I'm not sure that I would trust you to boil a tin of soup (see, I brought the topic into my little rant), let alone attempt Haute Cuisine.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*now this thread is making me hungry*

what a brilliant journey across the globe

spanning the British empire from the Raj to our former colonies across the Atlantic, from Japan to France
and all starting out with a man innocently boiling a can of potatoes on an 18 foot **** box in Wells Next the Sea in Norfolk

I really like it here.

Travel, entertainment, sailing, science, drama, emotion, committment, pride and a few urban myths as well

although I think you might be being a bit hard on cheffie here.

naaa

he can certainly dish it out

so let us assume he can take it

served piping hot

Dylan


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Mr. Winter, you are proving to be a bit of a fecal turbulator, aintcha? Things kinda quiet down, and you give the cesspool another passive-aggressive stir.



Wait until someone points out you are sailing a commie boat- then the poopy will REALLY hit the paddles.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*stirring*



bljones said:


> Mr. Winter, you are proving to be a bit of a fecal turbulator, aintcha? Things kinda quiet down, and you give the cesspool another passive-aggressive stir.
> 
> Wait until someone points out you are sailing a commie boat- then the poopy will REALLY hit the paddles.


I am learning a huge amount from some real masters of the art on this thread.

Do you really think it will upset people when they realise that I sail the English equivalent of the German Folkboat - surely not.

For those who know nothing about the slug - (Mirror Offshore).

- it was named after a socialist British newspaper called the Daily Mirror. Its from nthe same stable as the Mirror Dinghy. It was born from a competition to design a "yacht for the working man".

the winner was a Dutch designer called Van De Stadt - and what he produced was an 18 foot boat with a diesel inboard, a separate heads, full crouching headroom and a mast that is shorter than the hull. It is one of the ugliest production yachts I have ever seen.

But....

it is a tough little egg of a boat and has got me this far on the journey without frightening me. It has been abused and in commission since I bought it three years ago and it is still going. Bits fall off every now and again of course - but then I have a screwdriver and a large supply of epoxy.

Oh yes - one more thing..... it sails like a pig. But it is a great platform from which to film this wonderful coast of ours and a great place for some good old traditonal English can boiling. So far I have no regrets about spending the £2,000 it cost me

How could such a thing ever upset anyone.

Dylan


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Flyingwelshman....sorry to dissapoint you with my humble opinions. I too have spent 4 decades behind the line, in charge of casino/ hotel operations and even taught as well as wrote the curriculum for a well known culinary school. My comments were intended to be thought provoking as well as tounge in cheek. They were provoked by the somewhat haughty and superior attitude displayed by the OP who touted his British origins/ opinions as somehow being superior. 

So what? How many great chefs have their 'Masters'? The cost of getting that qualification is prohibitive. The culinary world in general gets no benefit whatsoever from anyone having this designation. The Master Chef qualification is only an asset to the person who has it or to the company (frequently a school) who employs them so that they can use it as for marketing purposes
This greatly shortchanges the true master chefs. Having been trained and serving apprenticeships under two in mylifetime this statement is totally false and sounds like the ramblings of a disgruntled wantabe. Hopefully others do not beleive what you said is correct. The real "scammer chefs" are the TV ones.

I really wonder about the quality of training that your brigade receives. Your obvious prejudices and ignorance must rub off on them. Based on the care with which you put together these ramblings, I'm not sure that I would trust you to boil a tin of soup (see, I brought the topic into my little rant), let alone attempt Haute Cuisine.

Former members of "my brigade" have become the Exec Chefs/ Chef de Cuisines? Exec Sous Chefs of such trivial restaurants/ resorts such as the Grand Ole Oprey,Greenbriar, French Laundry, The Borgota, Trump Plaza, MGM Grand and various other establishments. Obviously my prejudices, ignorance, and ramblings have not inculcated their psyches or abilities in too terribly a negative manner.

So tell me in your culinary classes.... what techniques do you instruct them in how to boil cans, maybe I could learn something from you after all.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

chef2sail said:


> Those who cant cook must retire to teach....


You can't have it both ways cookie....

You can't cite Cordon Bleu, CIA and Johnson & Wales (all culinary schools) as the arbiters of what constitutes British cuisine then go on and cast aspersions on the calibre of Chef that works in those types of institutions.

What do you think that most of the "Master Chefs", to whom you so sycophantically referred, do for a living?

It is very interesting to me that the majority of applications (for teaching positions) that I wade through (and laughingly discard), come from working class hero type "chefs" who wouldn't know a spatula from a spittoon. Once (surprisingly enough) they are not successful in their quest to become what they claim to abhor, they go off on this "at least I can cook" riff. Pathetic!

To complete your trite attempt at a rebuttal: "Those who cant cook must retire to teach....and those who can do neither become the night fry guy at TGIF's."

Oh, and to keep this relevant to the thread: "Go and boil your bottom."


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

OK...... Chef Boyardee....now that keeps it relevant as it come out of a can.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The only thing is see from this thread is that we have way too many chefs in this kitchen.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*man you guys are good*

fess up time here

for a while I was a reporter and then a producer on the Radio 4 food programme

BBC - Radio 4 - The Food Programme

and worked with the saintly Derek Cooper

Food's Voice of Reason - Campaigners - Celebrities and articles - Food - Food & drink - Waitrose.com

I worked with, only as a journo, some top chefs. Watched them in operation. To be good they have to be forthright, self assured and decisive.

You guys are the business. I would bet that both of you have worked in places where there were hundreds of high dollar covers a night.

There is never room for more than one head chef in a kitchen

Kitchen Confidential - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

reading you two in full spate has been a real pivilidge.

One day, I would love to see you work, watch you manage a staff of thirty and taste your food.

It will never happen. But I can imagine.

meantime, on the slug, in the winter, up some god forsaken creek on the north Norfolk coast on a winters night, with one gas ring, and two cans boiling in a closed suacepan with an inch and half i of water in the bottom I shall imagine what you could provide.

Thanks Guys - it been great.

Dylan

YouTube - Keepturningleft.co.uk 24 2008 east coast gaffers and smack

Ps- I still think canned food is sterile and a boiled can will never blow


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

FWIW, the UK has 7 restaurants in the Worlds Top 100 list for 2010 The Top 50 Best Restaurants 1-50 | The World's 50 Best Restaurants and here The World's 51-100 Best Restaurants | The World's 50 Best Restaurants Thats pretty freaking awesome IMO


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*I fear*



T37Chef said:


> FWIW, the UK has 7 restaurants in the Worlds Top 100 list for 2010 The Top 50 Best Restaurants 1-50 | The World's 50 Best Restaurants and here The World's 51-100 Best Restaurants | The World's 50 Best Restaurants Thats pretty freaking awesome IMO


I fear that at my level these people are so far out of my financial reach that the seven best restaurents in the Uk might just as well be moored on the Sea of Tranquility.

Especially since having been skewered by google

D


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Yea, me too


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

ffiill said:


> Thought that when they recovered those frozen bodies from the Franklin Expedition PMs showed that they had high levels of lead in their bodies?


Which is why "tin" cans are no longer made with a lead soldered seam, and haven't been made that way in quite some time.

I don't know about the physics, but having seen the mess when a tin of tomato puree went bad and exploded in my cabinet, I can't see any reason why I'd want to take any chance of that happening on the stove. Let's suppose you can't make a good tin explode by boiling it in a pan of water. Let's suppose one day you get a bad can, a weak one, or one that's gone bad and is building up pressure inside.

So go to the local garbage dump, find a BIG CAN and cut that down to make a larger pot which will let you put two cans in standing up, so you can punch a little hole in the top and not risk a trip to the burn ward.

Chance of a tin exploding, maybe one in a billion. Fine. Chance of replacing your eyes after they've been scalded by that one in a billion event? ZERO. Some things just aren't worth worrying about, or taking a chance with.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

> TDW only the lowest of the English classes call the traditional steak and kidney pudding. The Le cordon Bleu in France and The CIA and Johnson and Wales in America both recognize and teach the steak and kidney pie as a traditional staple of English cuisine in the culinary curriculums.


Begging your pardon m'lud ... oid forgot that understairs dus not count for nuffink in this 'ard old world. It won't 'appen agin I assure you Sir, its jist that sometimes an ambitious rodent foregts hisself.

Come on mate, you contradict yourself. You can the Brits for Steak and Kidney Pie then note that the recipe is taught by Le Cordon Bleu. If it was so dire why on earth would they teach it ?

I do not and did not deny the existence of steak and kidney pie I merely said that the pudding was the original. I still reckon I am on the money.



> So how many of the Worlds 520 or so Master Chefs are of British Origin. 11. Even though the sun set on the British Empire about 234 years ago when the Colonies broke free and forged ahead, the sun never ever rose on English Cuisine in terms of being a definable popular distinct addition to culinary menus. That is not to say there are not many fine English, Irish British, and Austrailian Chefs or dishes. There are many in fact. As far as decernable cuisines, the French, the Spanish, Italian, German, Thai, Indian, Chinese, Japanese and many others have far more advanced and sophisticated recipes.


We have moved way off topic here but suffice it say I still disagree with you in your dismissal of British cuisine as the lowest of the low. "The land of boiled beef and steak and kidney pie ranks lowest in the universe." followed by "That is not to say there are not many fine English, Irish British, and Austrailian Chefs or dishes. " hmmm.



> The resurgence of fresh local sustainable produce is a trend in all cuisines today. America depends on very little imports to furnish exciting and new ingredients in its foods and dishes. The bredth of this country allows for an extemely diverse amount of crops from pineapples to mangos, wheats and grains, as well as abundant seafood, crustaceans, and livestock. Certainly Britian cannot boast of such advantages in the tiny country spaning only a few temperate zones.


Actually you'd be surprised. The diversity of British produce despite the small size of the place is really quite surprising. Shellfish varieties in abundance, a surprising array of fruits, mushrooms etc etc while the British Isles boasts significant variety of edible beast and fowl.



> In terms of American Cusine, this country has only had its distinct identitiy for over 200 years and is just over the last 40 developed and is recognized for distinct American Cusines, ranging from Creole, Tex Mex, Pacific Rim, Californian. Already in 200 years American California, oregon abd ewashington State wines have taken over many of the top spots for medals in world competitions.


Very true but none of them had their origin in the USA as such. All derived from other cuisines. Now there is nothing wrong with that, just saying. As for wines, I'll leave that alone cos I admit ignorance of American wines.



> Your knowledge of culinary apppears to be only what you emotionally feel and guess or maybe look up on Wikapedia/ Google or may experience on television or read in a cookbook. Try not to be an expert and have made up knowledge of a field you know very little about.
> 
> Leave the real judge of culinary talents to professionals who have the ability to discern foods with a true pallet and appreciation for fine food and the ingredients which go into it as well as spend their careers trying to improve it.


Why oh why can I not get the word twassock out of my head ?

Still and all I'll try and carry on, though you have wounded me sir. I'll try but fear I'll not survive the verbal savaging you have inflicted on your 'umble servant. I hope you are proud of yourself for reducing a poor wee fuzzy creature to a jibbering wreck. That a true professional like yourself could be so harsh on nowt but a well meaning amateur is nothing short of bullying on your part and you have the gall to cast aspersions on dear old Gordon for his foul mouth. tsk tsk I say and tsk tsk again.

Fuzzball retreats to his lair with a bow and a tugging of forelock, never again to query the wisdom of his betters. Gruel and ships biscuit to be his diet from hereon in.

Why oh why can I not get the word twassock out of my head ?

The irony of all this of course is that I'm Australian not English and don't even like bloody Gordon Ramsey. Did once upon a time but it seems to me the greater the celebrity the less interesting their food becomes.

It simply seemed to me that you were taking an absolutely unfair poke at the poor old pommy bastards when all the snotmaster was wanting to discuss was a possible whizz bang in the canned food department.

Ah me, what can I say ? I may not know much about food or art but I like what I know.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Risk assessment*



hellosailor said:


> Chance of a tin exploding, maybe one in a billion. Fine. Chance of replacing your eyes after they've been scalded by that one in a billion event? ZERO. Some things just aren't worth worrying about, or taking a chance with.


Just when I thought this thread was going to die - Wombat - pops up to sling a few choice bon mots around. An Aussie defending British cuisine is something I never thought I would witness.

And then comes the interesting debate about peoples reaction to risk.

Its odd. Hellosailor is worried about what he calls a billion to one risk - yet does, I assume sail a boat. On water, the stuff that drowns you. he uses a gas stove that is the most common source of boat explosions.He drives a car that kills you if a brick wall jumps out in front of it in one of those freak billion to one accidents.

I have no counter to that argument. His logic is sound and for him - a billion to one is a risk not worth taking.

For me, until this moment it was a risk worth taking to save me doing the washing up.

I now realise that I am the illogical one on this issue and that I am a crazy devil may care risk taking fool of a pom.

As for going sailing - never again. In the UK there are around half a million sailors and 14 of us drown each year. Never again. My voyage around Britain is over.

I am just going to nip down to the kitchen to make a tin foil hat - but first I shall tuck my trousers into my socks - there is a billion to one chance that a rabid wombat might run up my trouser leg and bite me.

while I am in the kitchen I am going to make a delicious late night snack of sponge pudding with caremelised condensed milk

I have found a recipe for the milk

Canned Milk - Evaporated and Condensed Milk Cooking Tips

which includes the instructions

Carmelized condensed milk is an heirloom favorite as a topping for desserts. It is made by boiling a sealed can of condensed milk for two to three hours.

that sounds dangerous - I don't want to be blinded in a billion to one accident - someone should wrn Nestle - they clearly know nothing about can technology.

then there is this

Taste Of Home Delightful Spotted Dick Pudding

the pudding, from heinz says

Hob - From Ambient

Place can in a large saucepan containing sufficient boiling water for can to float, at least 2 1/2 pints. Boil gently for 25 minutes. NEVER ALLOW SAUCEPAN TO BOIL DRY. Add more water as necessary. When removing the can top marked 'open this end first', hold a cloth over can opener to prevent spurting. Run a knife around inside of can. Turn can over onto plate, open other end and press out

yet another billion to one accident wating to happen - and this from the evil American food company of Heinz. These people clearly know nothing abut can technology either. Some-one should contact Nestle and heinz and tell them about this thread.

that is a two billion to one chance of a serious blinding just for afters

the world is too dangerous for me to take anymore.

I am now of a nervous disposition. Sailnet - my nerves are shattered.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I didn't think Fuzzy Rodents of Unusual Size ever retreated...


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> I didn't think Fuzzy Rodents of Unusual Size ever retreated...


I'm not surprised you think that, SD.. upon encountering Rabid Dogs - they're ruthless killers! 

..but to everyone else they're just plain Fuzzy.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Careful you two ... fur will fly ...  

Reality is a retreating Wombat is barely distinguishable from full frontal . 

Poor old Winter ... that poor man is also shattered ... at his wits end ... which is I suppose marginally better than being utterly witless. 

mind you DW ... here's me defending Her Majesty's culinary honour and you start mentioning Spotted Dick ... sheesh ... work with me here Dylan ... I cannot do it all by myself.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Haggis*

1 sheep's stomach or ox secum, cleaned and thoroughly, scalded, turned inside out and soaked overnight in cold salted water
heart and lungs of one lamb
450g/1lb beef or lamb trimmings, fat and lean
2 onions, finely chopped
225g/8oz oatmeal
1 tbsp salt
1 tsp ground black pepper
1 tsp ground dried coriander
1 tsp mace
1 tsp nutmeg
water, enough to cook the haggis
stock from lungs and trimmings

and some have the gall to doubt the quality of British cuisine.

(unashamedly stolen from another forum. the original poster wishes to reamin anonymous.)

ps - I am still somewhat stunned that the deep fried mars bar failed to invoke a response.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Have you tried a deep fried Mars bar? it is almost as good as deep fried butter, but not quite as good as chocolate dipped bacon.
And far, far, really friggin' far better than haggis.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

bljones said:


> Have you tried a deep fried Mars bar? it is almost as good as deep fried butter, but not quite as good as chocolate dipped bacon.
> And far, far, really friggin' far better than haggis.


Och Jimmy! Ye canna condemn the 'cheiftain o' th' puddin' race!'

Besides, everyone knows that the chip butty is the greatest thing since sliced bread. Although you can't boil one in a tin. (on a boat full of rabid mice)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Haggis is why the scots invented scotch whiskey. It kills the taste. and the memory of the taste.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

tdw said:


> oh dear ... I'd agree with you if you'd mentioned farting under the bedclothes but toothypeg brushing in the shower ? I'm not sure I see a problem with that ... presuming of course we are flying solo ... could get messy when sharing ... the shower not the toothbrush ...
> 
> Now once again in defense of young Dylan ... he didn't mention eating out of the tin ... cooking yes but that does seem the lesser of the stated evils.


Uh, you don't brush teeth in the shower cause you wash out your _crevasse_ in the same location?

I hope you are a guy, cause if you are an english lass I am going to puke regarding the farting under the bedclothes mental imagery (because it changes everything)... It's a bridge too far.


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*tinned haggis*

now there is no need to compromise on quality and taste for the dedicated can boiler

there you go lads get stuck in

Tinned Haggis > Savoury Food > Food and Drink > Store > Scottish Food Overseas


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

bljones said:


> Haggis is why the scots invented scotch whiskey. It kills the taste. and the memory of the taste.


LMBO !


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This in regards to our beloved resident rodent:



chrisncate said:


> ....I hope you are a guy, cause if you are an english lass .....


Sheesh.. CD's cross dressing "joke" has gone astray!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Are you saying a wombat's ass looks like its face... Hmm... that explains a lot about GUI's photos of you....



tdw said:


> Careful you two ... fur will fly ...
> 
> *Reality is a retreating Wombat is barely distinguishable from full frontal . *
> 
> ...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

chrisncate said:


> Uh, you don't brush teeth in the shower cause you wash out your _crevasse_ in the same location?
> 
> I hope you are a guy, cause if you are an english lass I am going to puke regarding the farting under the bedclothes mental imagery (because it changes everything)... It's a bridge too far.


Well yeah, but I don't use a toothbrush to wipe said crevasse so I'm still not seeing the problem, unless I was to shower standing on my head. 

Is it the possibility of my female gender or english citizenship that concerns you ?

Now try as I might to defend the culinary expertise of the pommy bastards I do stress I am a mere descendant of the unwanted detritus of the British Empire, to wit Orstrylian. As to gender, I've been accused of being a big girl's blouse, but bloke I is.

Jonesy - no I have not tried a deep fried Mars bar and have no intention of doing so. I'd rather scratch my haemorrhoids with my toothbrush. Oh man I do hope you were not serious about the deep fried butter, or did you mean to say goat ? 

SD - No, I'm saying our arse looks like our face .... we have exceptionally attractive buttholes ... with just the right amount of pucker.

Now lets be honest here, I've never actually partooken of Haggis. I would be prepared to give it a shot but I'm tinkin only in Scotland. It is apparently a well documented fact that only a freshly killed open range Haggis is worth the eating. As for the tinned variety, here you do need to open the tin before boiling because the antlers expand with heat and you may end up skewered. Haggiskebabed in fact.

Now... to the Welshman ... who is rapidly becoming a much admired figure ... chip butty ... oh the guilty pleasure ... bacon and chip butty .... swoon ... though I admit I once lurched into a railway station canteen in the middle of Spain and all they had to eat was a Jamon Baguette, a packet of crisps and beer ... oh my my ... now that was some lunch. 

and finally ( note how I deftly ignore the rude man's comment about crossdressing ) to make you all seriously jealous we had our office Christmas dinner last evening, and we had it here ... oh yes ... though strangely enough they wouldn't tell me whether they fancied pierced or unpierced cans. I think nipples might have been a different matter. 

Home | SEPIA Restaurant & Wine Bar


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, this is too funny - ha - ha - argh! <collapses clutching chest>

Proof positive that Sailnet is more dangerous to your health than boiling tin cans.

(Or English cooking)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Atomic Womb, I skit you not. Deep fried butter is the latest haute cuisine on the carny circuit. 









I had the chance to try it at our local county fair this fall. 
BTW here is a compendium of cutting edge deep fried delights:

The Top 10 best and worst deep fried foods in the world | The Internet Chef


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

MMmmmm deep fried butter ! gonna have to take an extra cholesterol pill tonight just for thinking about it lol ..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bljones said:


> Atomic Womb, I skit you not. Deep fried butter is the latest haute cuisine on the carny circuit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Jones that was not fair. I've seen some pretty revolting web sites in my time but that one just about takes the cake ... deep fried to boot.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

There's a local restaurant that has deep-fried haggis on the menu. I haven't given it a shot yet, but I intend to.

Now if only they used canned haggis - and heated it in pots of boiling water - I could have brought this thread full-circle.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Deep fried butter, deep fried mozzarella cheese sticks...

Wombat, if you really think about it, are they THAT different?

Now if you want a real treat, you'll have some Tibetan tea, served with fresh yak butter in it. And that's always bothered me, I'm never quite sure what FRESH yak butter is supposed to taste like, so how would I know if someone was using the tinned stuff??

Have you ever eaten a piece of "shiny" candy? Chocolates or others that have a shiny coating on them? The shiniest coating is "confectioners' glaze" which, it turns out, is shellac. Made from lac beatles. Bug shells, to make candy shiny. UGH. (I was _hoping _to save bugs as an epicurean novelty for desert island stranding.)


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

hellosailor said:


> Have you ever eaten a piece of "shiny" candy? Chocolates or others that have a shiny coating on them? The shiniest coating is "confectioners' glaze" which, it turns out, is shellac. Made from lac beatles. Bug shells, to make candy shiny. UGH. (I was _hoping _to save bugs as an epicurean novelty for desert island stranding.)


You would HAVE to bring that up at Christmas time, wouldn't you!?! 

Party-pooper..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

flyingwelshman said:


> There's a local restaurant that has deep-fried haggis on the menu. I haven't given it a shot yet, but I intend to.
> 
> Now if only they used canned haggis - and heated it in pots of boiling water - I could have brought this thread full-circle.


My first thought was that maybe I'm on the wrong side of this argument.

Then my deep seated sense of curiosity got the better of me.

Do they deep fry the entire beast or cut it into slices and fry them ?

Maybe we should take up a collection and buy Dylan two cans of Haggis for Xmas ? He can undertake live in situ experimentation.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

How does deep-fried wombat taste??


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> How does deep-fried wombat taste??


Not sure SD but I can say that overall more dogs get cooked and ett than wombats...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

This thread is so hijacked, Abu Nidal rolled over in his grave and muttered "day-um."


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> How does deep-fried wombat taste??


My mother in law says like turkey.... and feeds twice as many!  No seconds for me please....


----------



## justjon (May 15, 2009)

I worked as a "utility man" at Gortons of Gloucester years ago and after cans were filled and sealed they were put in giant pressure cookers to sterilize the contents. Of course the pressure may have been what kept them from exploding but I'm guessing that it didn't matter since after they reached temperature the pressure was released and they cooled and then went to labeling. I like the submerged can't reach over 212 theory.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

True.. but who would want to eat a critter that has an ass as its face... you did say they look the same coming or going... 


tdw said:


> Not sure SD but I can say that overall more dogs get cooked and ett than wombats...


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*super heated steam*



justjon said:


> I worked as a "utility man" at Gortons of Gloucester years ago and after cans were filled and sealed they were put in giant pressure cookers to sterilize the contents. Of course the pressure may have been what kept them from exploding but I'm guessing that it didn't matter since after they reached temperature the pressure was released and they cooled and then went to labeling. I like the submerged can't reach over 212 theory.


as aprevious poster says

they can't reach over boiling point even if they are semi-submerged

you can't superheat steam in a suacepan

a pressure cooker maybe

but not a suacepan

so worry not

did you never see a can fail

D


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I used to work as a DJ in a stripclub. i have seen many a failed can.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

dylanwinter1 said:


> as aprevious poster says
> 
> they can't reach over boiling point even if they are semi-submerged
> 
> ...


Wots a Can Fail ? Sounds like an offshoot of the IRA.

Jones, you sure you didn't mean "many a fanned tail" ?


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

bljones said:


> I used to work as a DJ in a stripclub. i have seen many a failed can.


Only if you use Henny Youngman or bad laughter :laugher

jeezzz this thread is so jacked ........... no really :laugher


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the Starling vid ........ 

That Hayes was a cool old truck, but the birds were better.

DB


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

davidpm said:


> I send the Campbell Soup Company the following email. Will let you know what the can manufacture says. Due to liability issues I doubt if I will get a clear answer but I'll post the reply:
> 
> _Is it safe to heat a unopened sealed can in a pan of boiling water?_​_I typically leave the can on its side so it rolls and heats evenly._​_I put the can in the water when the water is room temperature and heat the water to boiling._​_I make sure I have at least a couple inches of water in the pan at all times so the temperature does not get over boiling._​_I only leave the can in the boiling water a couple minutes._​_I wait a few seconds after removing the can from the water before opening can._​_This is a very convenient process especially when camping._​_Is my process safe from a can integrity point of view._​_Is my process safe from a chemical contamination point of view._​


I got the official answer from Campbel. So now you know how the web team of a major american company handles customer inquires.


_Mr David Metzler, we received your message and appreciate the time you took to contact *Campbell Soup Company*._

_I'm sorry to hear that you had difficulty preparing the *Campbell Soup Company* you purchased._

_The heating instructions for our products are developed by the cooks in *Campbell's Kitchen*. These directions are developed after extensive testing is conducted under a variety of conditions using equipment and utensils of varying age, manufacture and quality. Please understand that no two microwaves or ovens work exactly alike and that some materials conduct heat better than others so actual preparation times may vary. For best results, we recommend that you use the package instructions as a guide but watch closely during heating and adjust the cooking time and temperature as needed._​
_At *Campbell*, our number one priority is to delight our consumers. I hope I've been able to answer your question. Please contact our Consumer Response Center or visit *Campbell's* website if we can be of further assistance._​
_Thank you for visiting the *Campbell Soup Company* website._​
_*Campbell Soup Company* Web Team_
_KXS/cl_​
_005163915A_​
_Please do NOT reply to this email. If you would like to respond to this message, click on the link below._​
_http://www.econsumeraffairs_.com/campbell/ContactUsFollowup.htm?F1=005163915A&F2=CSC&F3=11&x=aafficeffice" /><O></O>​​


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ummm... That worked. It's a shame they never read your email. 

Nice try though.


----------



## TerralTheSeeker (Feb 23, 2008)

The most dangerous aspect of boiling tin cans lies in doing so with beans - but not in the boiling itself, but in hanging around the person who just got done eating the can of beans. One should maintain, say, a 50 to 75 yard distance, upwind, to avoid an excruciating death.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

They obviously read his e-mail...the problem was he used two and three syllable words... 


Hartley18 said:


> Ummm... That worked. It's a shame they never read your email.
> 
> Nice try though.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Kinda the no fat, no salt, no taste answer... geesh...uke


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL David you got a _canned _answer !


----------



## dylanwinter1 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Ringing Endorsement for slugsailors can boiling activities*

Well, clearly the Cambpell Soup Company have endorsed the slugmeisters school of cookery recommendations.

With the benefit of theis endorsement from the Cambpell Soup Company and its well world renowned customer service department I intend to start a a series of seminars and workshops around the world demonstrating this new technique endorsed by the Cambpell Soup Company

I have already booked this place in Annapolis

Navy â€" Marine Corps Memorial Stadium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It only seats 34,000 people so please buy your tickets early. I will be demonstrating the technique for preparing many delicious dishes this way. Starting with the simple stuff such as haggis and beans and finishing off the two hour festival of can boiling as endorsed by the Cambpell Soup Company[/SIZ with the slugmeisters signature dish

tinned potatoes.

Please remember to bring safety goggles and chain main gloves

see you there guys

slugmeister school of maritime cuisine

ps I do so hope this does not upset anyone here. I would like to apologise in advance to anyone, anywhere who might be offended by me, my boat, what I write, what I believe, what I stand for and the self evidently dangerous practices carried out on or near the slug


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

As a result of recent safety concerns, the Commonwealth Yachting Association (CYA) has implemented new regulations regarding required safety equipment.

The following is an illustration of the mandatory equipment that is to be worn by all waterborne craft operators in all commonwealth waters - including in-land waterways, swimming pools, spas, bathtubs etc. Discussions are underway in order to determine whether or not these safety measures must be adhered to while doing dishes or on the loo.

This suit (dubbed the 'SLUG - P' Suit (Safer Living Under Government Protection)) will be available through all marine supply outlets.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Would that qualify as a PSD... a personal sinking device....


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Thought it was a new generation anchor design......lots of sharp edges to dig into the bottom

Dave


----------



## ronspiker (Jun 27, 2001)

There are a number of factors that come into play. One is how hot do you get the contents of the can. Heating the contents will cause them to expand, if you get the contents hot enough it could boil, but since it is under pressure, the can is sealed that temperature will be higher. So one factor is how hot do you make the contents. Another issue is the integrity of the can. If the can has a weak spot it could explode. To me the the biggest risk is when you go to open the can, it could flash boil and spray the contents all over you, think taking the cap off of your radiator.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Isn't it appropriate that Campbells responded with, ah, BOILERPLATE about microwaves?

I haven't bought a Campbell's product in probably ten years, and I emailed them to let them know why. 60 Minutes had done a piece on how Campbells apparently falsified drug test results on several union leaders at one of their plants, in order to bust the union.

Progresso makes soups that are just as good, just as cheap. And you can bet that I let Campbell's know I'd be buying Mrs. Progresso's soups until Cmapbell's came clean. As far as I know...Campbell's still has never admitted any wrongdoing, or given those folks back their jobs. If they did, they forgot to tell anyone about it.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Notice that he Keeps the Tongs in his Left hand.
Dylan your SLUG-P suit is a typically British solution, sorta like the Falklands war- an elaborate -out-of-proportion response to a problem that really wasn't all that palatable in the first place.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

bljones said:


> Notice that he Keeps the Tongs in his Left hand.
> Dylan your SLUG-P suit is a typically British solution, sorta like the Falklands war- an elaborate -out-of-proportion response to a problem that really wasn't all that palatable in the first place.


Oh, I don't know.. I think the Oz government's solution to the problem might not be all that different. 

As a typical over-reaction, I think it's very clever!! +1 from me.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Huge international outcry has resulted in the World Incendiary Materials Precautionary Service (W.I.M.P.S.) to develop a less butch version of the SLUG-P suit.

The newest version of protective gear is called the W.A.F.F.L.E.R. (Warm And Fuzzy Flammable Liquid Explosion Resistant) suit.

It provides all of the safety of the SLUG-P suit while allowing the wearer to look like a cute widdle bunny wabbit.

The suit is made of a tight kevlar-weave with titanium plate inserts in strategic areas. The asbestos-meshed neoprene lining provides thermal protection from combusting canned goods as well as doubling as an immersion suit and PFD due to its positive buoyancy characteristics.

One ear contains a powerful EPIRB transmitter, while the other can support the optional SAM (surface to air missile) modification kit.

The WAFFLER suit is available in white (as shown), flourescent yellow (also called 'yum-yum yellow' - very appealing to some species of shark) or, the very popular 'A Christmas Story' pink.


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

:laugher :laugher


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

Heeheheheehehe EPIRB nice touch hahahahahaaa


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

flyingwelshman said:


> Huge international outcry has resulted in the World Incendiary Materials Precautionary Service (W.I.M.P.S.) to develop a less butch version of the SLUG-P suit.
> 
> The newest version of protective gear is called the W.A.F.F.L.E.R. (Warm And Fuzzy Flammable Liquid Explosion Resistant) suit.
> 
> It provides all of the safety of the SLUG-P suit while allowing the wearer to look like a cute widdle bunny wabbit.


BWHAHAHAHA!!! :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher

CRAP!! You made me spill my coffee!!... 
(note to self: put coffee *down* before reading any of FW's posts!)


----------

